# GUI Building in NetBeans nur mit Zusatztool möglich?



## DennisXX (9. Mrz 2012)

Hallo !!

um in NetBeans GUIs zu entwerfen, benötige ich da noch eine zusätzliche Installation eines solchen Builders? Oder liefert NetBeans das schon von haus aus mit? Ich habe da leider ncihts findne können.

mfg
Dennis


----------



## Michael... (9. Mrz 2012)

Benutze kein Netbeans, aber dachte bisher, dass da der Matisse GUI Builder gleich mit dabei ist.


----------



## Final_Striker (9. Mrz 2012)

> um in NetBeans GUIs zu entwerfen, benötige ich da noch eine zusätzliche Installation eines solchen Builders?



Nein, Netbeans hat schon einen GUI-Builder mit dabei.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mrz 2012)

Matisse, der GUI-Builder von Netbeans, ist bereits in Netbeans eingebaut. 
Wenn du ihn benutzen möchtest, musst du ein Projekt anlegen und dann bspw. über das Dateimenü eine neue Datei anlegen. Im Verlauf wirst du gefragt, welcher Art die Datei sein soll.
Du brauchst in deinem Fall eine Formular-Datei. Damit werden automatisch alle Teile zur Entwicklung mit Matisse aktiviert und angezeigt.


----------

